# Desert Hairy Breeding Techniques



## johnharper (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever bred these guys in another state that they are not native too? I am interested in learning all I can I would like to breed these someday. From what I have read I have heard it does not happen that much.
I am in Georgia and I do not know how it will turn out when I attempt it. I do think though if I was in a Western state where they are found it would make it easier .

John


----------



## drewd1987 (Sep 11, 2008)

Assuming that they're being kept inside an air conditioned house (low humidity) it won't be that difficult.

"Habitat:

Typical habitat for desert hairy scorpions, as their name implies, is the arid regions of southern California and Arizona. The authors have observed these animals numerous times in the Coachella Valley and the "high" desert regions of San Bernardino County, California. Because they are nocturnal, they are able to inhabit extremely hot regions. Rocks are often utilized as retreats. During the early spring, the authors have found several under flat rocks in the field."

Just get an undertank heater, pour some of that nice desert looking sand they sell at the pet stores over it, a shallow water dish, few rocks, and put a top on the tank. Maybe a small heating lamp for the day time. Done. 



My emperor is a pita to keep inside because it's habitat requirements. Ironically, here in Florida it's always around 80 degrees and 80% humidity, I'm just afraid fire ants or some parasite will kill him if I leave him outside =/


----------



## Brian S (Sep 11, 2008)

Hadrurus arizonensis by EAD


----------



## EAD063 (Sep 13, 2008)

drewd1987 said:


> Assuming that they're being kept inside an air conditioned house (low humidity) it won't be that difficult.
> 
> "Habitat:
> 
> ...


If it was that easy then everyone would be breeding/rearing them.  Unfortunately, no hobbiest (that anyone knows of) has yet to get any past the third or fourth instar and many have not been able to mate or breed them, although I know of a handful of people who have.

Ed


----------



## EAD063 (Sep 13, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Hadrurus arizonensis by EAD


Add these to the list.

Hadrurus Birthing -EAD

Hadrurus arionensis Second Instars -EAD

Hadrurus Taking First Bit of Live Prey -EAD

Hadrurus arionensis Second Feeding -EAD


----------



## johnharper (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw a website on these the person specialized in them and they had 100's of them in their breeding nucleus. The only thing I can remember about the site it was real high definition with flash pics etc. I thought I book marked it but I didn't Anyone know how this breeder maybe? They several close detail pics of this species. It was a real knowlegdeable site.

John


----------



## johnharper (Oct 2, 2008)

After doing some googling I was able to find the desert hairy website heres the link below. 

http://www.scorpionkings.com/Default.aspx?tabid=162&SortField=ProductName,ProductName&List=1

John


----------



## Brian S (Oct 2, 2008)

Not a bad site but I still think the information given to you in the previous links is a little more detailed and better all around. Did you look at those other links? Keep in mind those that live in Hadrurus country have fewer problems with them afterall they can bring the natural habitat indoors. Ed doesnt live in Hadrurus territory, he lives in Rhode Island which is at the opposite end of the country just like you are in Georgia. Therefore I believe that Ed's info will be better suited for someone that doesnt live in the range of these scorps. Just my thoughts for what its worth


----------

